# My trekking in Mai chau



## Gareth (Mar 7, 2010)

My plan for the trip in Vietnam is mainly relaxing with days on the beach. Then my girl friend and I decide to have a bit of off road trekking. Hoa Binh is the place I choose because it seems less touristy. 

At first, I book the visa at vietnamvisaonline. net, located some where in the centre of the busy Hanoi. At first, I am a bit wonder about the quality of the services because their price is so cheap: 21 USD for 1 month single visa. But no, it was an excellent choice… 

I did the 4 days trips trekking in Mai Chau. It is not a hard trek. My girl friend can do that quite well. Especially, the people are so nice, friendly and so much different from the touristy one in Sapa. We have a guide go with us and a local who prepare the meal for us. They are lovely and so much helpful. 

The trekking road is very peaceful and the view is very nice. Some parts is challenging (may be because I am not very fit). I stay in the home stay of the Thai and H’mong. They are quite good. We spend a very interesting chat with the owner of the house. 

I usually do the classic tour and this off track trekking give me the very different emotion. I love it.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

This will come in handy. Thanks much


----------



## staramedia (Sep 23, 2014)

Despite a Vietnamese, I've never went to Maichau. An interesting experience of @Gareth. Thanks alot!


----------

